# El Corte Inglés



## krolaina

Hola:

Llevo un ratín dando vueltas para expresar el plural de El Corte Inglés.

Los Corte Inglés? Los Cortes Ingleses? Los Corte Ingleses?

Pfffffffff......

Gracias.


----------



## belén

Uf...qué cosas más raras te toca hacer 

Voto por Los "Corte Inglés", así en comillas, para respetar la marca comercial.

Edit: Aunqueeeee en realidad el nombre comercial es "El Corte Inglés", por tanto debería ser ¿Los "El Corte inglés"?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Carol*:
Yo no dudaría en decir los Corte Inglés.

Edit: recién veo la sugerencia de Belén y me parece bien


----------



## Guachipem

Yo diría "los Corte Inglés".


----------



## krolaina

Pues Los Corte Inglés. 
Esto me pasa por meterme en rollos legales contra ellos...

Gracias chicos, qué rapidez.


----------



## Jellby

Yo diría "los locales de El Corte Inglés"


----------



## bb008

Las Cadenas del "Corte Inglés".


----------



## belén

Pero "cadena" sólo hay una ¿no? 

Ejemplos que se me ocurren:
La cadena "Marks & Spencer" ha decidido cerrar todos sus centros comerciales fuera de Gran Bretaña. 
La cadena de supermercados Carrefour lidera el mercado brasileño. 

Para mi no tiene sentido decir "cadenas" en plural, ¿qué piensan ustedes?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Y digo yo, *Carol*, para evitar disquisiciones, ¿no te daría igual decir Las Galerías Preciados?


----------



## bb008

belén said:


> Pero "cadena" sólo hay una ¿no?
> 
> Ejemplos que se me ocurren:
> La cadena "Marks & Spencer" ha decidido cerrar todos sus centros comerciales fuera de Gran Bretaña.
> La cadena de supermercados Carrefour lidera el mercado brasileño.
> 
> Para mi no tiene sentido decir "cadenas" en plural, ¿qué piensan ustedes?


 
Tienes razón es La Cadena de Tiendas de "Corte Inglés". Pensé el plural por "las tiendas"...


----------



## victorlazlo

Que te parece la cadena de tiendas " El Corte Inglés"


----------



## krolaina

Sí, la cadena va en singular.
Víctor P. Voy a pensar en esa proposición... 
Víctorlazlo. Muchas gracias también, el problema (ya solucionado) es que no me refiero a esos grandes almacenes como unidad; no me dejan poner El Corte Inglés de Madrid y Barcelona (por ejemplo), lo quieren en plural. Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Las tiendas"El Corte Ingles" ubicadas en Madrid y Barcelona?
Ah!! yaaaaa.
Por cierto tengo una amiga Colombiana trabajando en la tienda de Madrid, ubicada en el Xanadu...
Hola Karol... hace dias que no te leía....


----------



## Alexis Advance

Yi digo "Los El Corte Inglés", como sugirió belén. Creo que el nombre no debe variar, aunque quizás me equivoco.

¡Saludos!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A mí no me suena bien "los El Corte Inglés". Los Corte Inglés me parece mejor,

¡Saludos, Carola!


----------



## clares3

Ellos, cuando hablan de sí mismos, dicen "las tiendas" o "los centros de El Corte Inglés". 
Clares3


----------



## Kangy

Yo diría los "Corte Inglés" si hubiera visto más de uno, pero sólo estuve en el de Barcelona


----------



## xeneize

Voto por los Corte Inglés yo también.
Saludos Krolita


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Ahí va mi opinión. Si fuese hablando no tendría ninguna duda y diría Los Corte Inglés de Madrid y Barcelona, pero en un documento escrito me temo que habría que poner "los establecimientos/cenros/tiendas de El Corte Inglés en Madrid y Barcelona" y si no puedes poner lo de los establecimientos, "los El Corte Inglés de Madrid y Barcelona", porque como han dicho el nombre comercial incluye el "el".

Saludos pa´tos.

Ant


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que, finalmente, *los centros de El Corte Inglés* sería lo más apropiado.

No obstante, *Carol*, por si te sirve de algo, te recuerdo que la empresa es *El Corte Inglés, S.A.*


(¡Nunca pensé que El Corte Inglés me sacaría del tedio!)


----------



## Rodopea

Y ... *las tiendas de "El Corte Inglés"* o *los centros comerciales de "El Corte Inglés"* o los centros comerciales de "El Corte Inglés", S.A...
¿Qué pensáis de las comillas? O mejor poner en cursiva y sin comillas.


----------



## xeneize

Sin dudas si se trata de un uso formal, las acepciones deberían ser estas últimas sugeridas.


----------



## krolaina

Tenéis suerte de que todavía no lo haya escrito... 
Madre mía, comillas, cursiva ¡me queréis matar! 
Con "los centros comerciales" me pasa un poco con lo de las "cadenas" que sugería Bb, pero también me gusta. Ya os diré por dónde tiro, mil gracias a todos.


----------



## Rodopea

Hola:
Como El Corte Inglés es un imán, incluso desde el punto de vista linguístico , quería hacer solo unas anotaciones más:

-en su página ellos se llaman "los grandes almacenes El Corte Inglés"
- y en la wikipedia sale la siguiente definición: 
*"El Corte Inglés* es el mayor grupo de grandes almacenes de España"


ME PARECE, pero no estoy segura, que _centro comercial _tiene otro significado - algo como muchos establecimientos bajo un techo

- ME PARECE que en español los nombres de sociedades, nombres comerciales y tal no se escriben entre comillas, más bien en negrita o no sé...simplemente con mayuscula y la abreviación de sociedad al final, no sé... 
Supongo que para este tema tendré que abrir un hilo aparte.

Voy a parar porque no quiero liarte.

Suerte con lo del *El Corte Inglés*!!!

P.S. También se me ocurre algo como:
los almacenes del grupo El Corte Inglés
Me suena que son un *grupo* pero no sé si es correcto.

Espero que nos digas cómo lo has puesto al final.


----------



## bb008

Rodopea said:


> Hola:
> Como El Corte Inglés es un imán, incluso desde el punto de vista linguístico , quería hacer solo unas anotaciones más:
> 
> -en su página ellos se llaman "los grandes almacenes El Corte Inglés"
> - y en la wikipedia sale la siguiente definición:
> *"El Corte Inglés* es el mayor grupo de grandes almacenes de España"
> 
> 
> ME PARECE, pero no estoy segura, que _centro comercial _tiene otro significado - algo como muchos establecimientos bajo un techo
> 
> - ME PARECE que en español los nombres de sociedades, nombres comerciales y tal no se escriben entre comillas, más bien en negrita o no sé...simplemente con mayuscula y la abreviación de sociedad al final, no sé...
> Supongo que para este tema tendré que abrir un hilo aparte.
> 
> Voy a parar porque no quiero liarte.
> 
> Suerte con lo del *El Corte Inglés*!!!
> 
> P.S. También se me ocurre algo como:
> los almacenes del grupo El Corte Inglés
> Me suena que son un *grupo* pero no sé si es correcto.
> 
> Espero que nos digas cómo lo has puesto al final.


 

Esto de grupo, yo lo he escuchado, incluso algunas empresas el nombre comienza así, yo trabajé en una llamada Grupo Imagen.

Pudiese colocar *"Grupo Empresarial El Corte Inglés"* sonará mal o será incorrecto en el sentido legal, habría que averiguarlo.


----------



## gdiaz

Jamás diría los Corte Inglés, pues me suena pésimo mezclar un artículo plural con nombres en singular.
Como se trata de una empresa, diría los establecimientos de... o las sucursales, si se trata de establecimientos distintos a la casa matriz.


----------



## krolaina

Rodopea, qué maravilla chica.
Pues al final se lo di a otra persona para que lo escribiera... (y me toca corregírselo a mí, ya os contaré lo que ha hecho...jejeje).
Muchísimas gracias por la "pluralidad" de aportes.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

krolaina said:


> Rodopea, qué maravilla chica.
> Pues al final se lo di a otra persona para que lo escribiera... (y me toca corregírselo a mí, ya os contaré lo que ha hecho...jejeje).
> Muchísimas gracias por la "pluralidad" de aportes.


 
O sea, *Carol*, nos estás diciendo que tanto despliegue de erudición, tantas investigaciones lingüísticas y tanta solidaridad ¿no han servido para nada? ¡Qué corte! ¿no?


----------



## krolaina

Víctor Pérez said:


> O sea, *Carol*, nos estás diciendo que tanto despliegue de erudición, tantas investigaciones lingüísticas y tanta solidaridad ¿no han servido para nada? ¡Qué corte! ¿no?


 
¡Te juro que no sabía por dónde cogerlo! Pensé que sería mucho más fácil... ooops. Pero mil gracias, eh?


----------



## chics

Hola, Carol y a todos.

Me parece mentira que nadie haya puesto todavía *corteingleses*... ¿será tan tan tan local? Bueno, antes que nada respondo con otra pregunta: depende del contexto. Por supuesto si se trata de escribir algo más o menos formal, habrá que utilizar las santas comillas con algún sustantivo tipo _tiendas _(que es lo que dicen en los megáfonos y anuncios de este centro, luego lo que ellos mismos prefieren, digo yo), como:
_- Esto lo encontrarás en cualquiera de nuestras tiendas "El Corte Inglés"._
Y supongo que también se puede cambiar_ tiendas_ por _centros, centros comerciales, establecimientos_ o cualquier otra cosa similar.

Pero si te refieres a lo que dicen las personas en diálogos distendidos, no forzados, al menos donde yo vivo la gente habla de _corteingleses_: _un corteinglés, dos corteingleses_:
-_ Me dijeron que estaría en cualquier corteinglés, así que busqué por todos los corteingleses que conocía y al final sólo lo encontré en la tiendita de la esquina._

También hay la variante, un poco más cañí: _un cortinglés, dos *cortingleses*_.


----------



## Atilano

chics said:


> También hay la variante, un poco más cañí: _un cortinglés, dos *cortingleses*_.


  Así lo llama siempre Antonio Burgos. Feliz acuñación. 
  Tal vez Cortinglés trae causa de Cortenglish. Así le llamaban por los años 70 algunos madrileños. El barbarismo le daba a la denominación un aire esnob intencionado y chusco. 
  A mí me fastidia que esta empresa trate el artículo “el” como algo invariable y rígido. En su publicidad va con mayúscula y se resiste a la contracción después de “a” o “de”: «Venga a El Corte Inglés. Las rebajas de El Corte Inglés». La anexión del artículo a los nombres propios y la resistencia de éstos a admitir accidente ni flexión tienden a excluir estas palabras del campo de la lengua, como si estuvieran exentas de la sintaxis, la ortografía, la semántica…


----------



## krolaina

No os lo vais a creer, pero la chica que lo escribió (por fin) puso "corteingleses" (y se lo echaron abajo). Nada, Cris, tampoco les ha gustado. Creo que en un diálogo sí tendemos a usar "corteingleses", tendré que prestar mucha más atención.

En cuanto al artículo, Atilano, te doy la razón a medias. Volvemos un poco a lo mismo. Estoy segura que todos decimos "voy al supermercado del corteinglés". Si tuviese que escribirlo no dudaría en escribir "Los supermercados de El Corte Inglés". No sé exactamente qué tipo de reglas habrá para esto. También me ocurre con frases como "Voy al Retiro" (si estoy hablando) o "El Parque de el Retiro" (si estoy escribiendo). Son las diferencias del lenguaje hablado y del escrito, ¡y menos mal que las hay!, no?. 

Saludos, y mil gracias a todos.


----------



## chics

¡Que se lo han echado abajo...! 

Lo de separar el artículo en los nombres propios (_Voy a El Corte Inglés, a El Retiro, a El Escorial.._.) es una norma del castellano. Sí se puede escribir _al corteinglés_ si lo utilizamos como genérico de centros comerciales, por ejemplo, porque entonces pierde su estatus de nombre propio.

_Cortinglés_ yo creía que era porque es más fácil de pronunciar que _corteinglés_, simplemente. Menos mal que la amiga de Kro está conmigo...

Krolaina, tendrás que escribir lo de centros comerciales...


----------



## ToñoTorreón

El nombre de la tienda es El Corte Inglés. Pasa lo mismo (me refiero a las contracciones) cuando decimos que vamos a El Salvador, no al Salvador, o a El Cairo, no al Cairo.


----------



## sarm

¡¡¡Maaadre de Dios!!! No sé por qué me han entrado ganas de ir de compras al centro comercial. 
Os recuerdo, no obstante, que pronto será otoño en El Corte Inglés y podréis vestir a la última con las primeras firmas en moda para ellas y para ellos. No te lo pienses más. Ven a... "El Corte Inglés"...


----------



## bb008

Por fin Krolaina, que pusiste en el bendito documento, que ya las ideas están agotadas:

La cadena El Corte Inglés
Las tiendas...
Cortesingleses...
Los El Corté Inglés
Los Corté Inglés.... ¿Qué decidiste por fin?...


----------



## krolaina

Al final la opción ganadora fue: Los CorteInglés (así, junto y LA "I" mayúscula). Por lo visto es lo que ha gustado a los jefes... alucinante, no? Yo no estoy de acuerdo, pero...

GRACIAS.


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Al final la opción ganadora fue: Los CorteInglés (así, junto y LA "I" mayúscula). Por lo visto es lo que ha gustado a los jefes... alucinante, no? Yo no estoy de acuerdo, pero...
> 
> GRACIAS.


 
"_Los CorteInglés_" Ahí está, con dos cojones. Típico ejemplo de que quien paga manda. 

Saludos Krol y ánimo. 

Ant


----------



## Jellby

krolaina said:


> Al final la opción ganadora fue: Los CorteInglés (así, junto y LA "I" mayúscula). Por lo visto es lo que ha gustado a los jefes... alucinante, no? Yo no estoy de acuerdo, pero...



Parafraseando a los vendedores ambulantes: de lo malo lo peor y de lo peor lo más absurdo


----------



## Jellby

¡Vaya! ¿Se nos ha pasado lo que dice el DPD?

Cuando se usa una marca comercial para designar varios objetos fabricados por dicha marca, si el nombre termina en vocal, suele usarse con la terminación _-s_ característica del plural, mientras que, si termina en consonante, tiende a permanecer invariable: _Hay tres Yamahas aparcadas en la puerta_; _Los Opel tienen un motor muy resistente_. Lo mismo ocurre con los nombres de empresas, cuando designan varios de sus establecimientos: _Últimamente han abierto muchos Zaras en el extranjero_; _Hay dos Benetton en Salamanca_. *Si el nombre es compuesto, permanece invariable: Los nuevos Corte Inglés de la ciudad son muy grandes*.


----------



## LOUSLOUS

¿Os estais dando cuenta de que os produce duda el plural pero no os produce ninguna duda el juntar el DE con el EL?

Creo que hay está la solución. Para mí es más correcto el decir "las tiendas de El Corte Inglés".


----------



## krolaina

Jellby said:


> ¡Vaya! ¿Se nos ha pasado lo que dice el DPD?
> 
> Cuando se usa una marca comercial para designar varios objetos fabricados por dicha marca, si el nombre termina en vocal, suele usarse con la terminación _-s_ característica del plural, mientras que, si termina en consonante, tiende a permanecer invariable: _Hay tres Yamahas aparcadas en la puerta_; _Los Opel tienen un motor muy resistente_. Lo mismo ocurre con los nombres de empresas, cuando designan varios de sus establecimientos: _Últimamente han abierto muchos Zaras en el extranjero_; _Hay dos Benetton en Salamanca_. *Si el nombre es compuesto, permanece invariable: Los nuevos Corte Inglés de la ciudad son muy grandes*.


 
Jellby! ¡Has conseguido que mis jefes lo modifiquen! (Me he apuntado yo el tanto..claro). Muchas gracias (si me suben el sueldo lo comparto contigo).


----------



## chics

> Cuando se usa una marca comercial para designar varios objetos fabricados por dicha marca, si el nombre termina en vocal, suele usarse con la terminación _*-s*_ mientras que si termina en consonante tiende a permanecer invariable.
> Lo mismo ocurre con los nombres de empresas, cuando designan varios de sus establecimientos. Si el nombre es compuesto, permanece invariable: _Los nuevos Corte Inglés de la ciudad son muy grandes_.


 
El señor Corte Inglés va a estar muy contento de tanta publicidad, en uno y otro lado. 

Yo creo que en la mayoría de casos no hubiéramos dudado; _los Adolfo Domínguez, los Casa Viva, un Galerías Preciados..._ lo que pasa con esta empresa es que es tan de casa que la pronunciamos todoseguido y como si fuera una única palabra. Es decir, que para muchos -es personal, claro- al menos a un nivel más o menos informal ES una sola palabra y merece el plural. Como para los jefes de Krolaina.

También pasa en algunas otras ocasiones. Por ejemplo en Barcelona es típico hablar del_ ginxoriguer_ (o _GinXoriguer_ que escriben otros) como una sola palabra cuando se trata de la ginebra de marca Xoriguer. También pienso que muchos consideran que _tíopepe_ tiene el plural _tíopepes _y lo mismo con los cócteles a veces de nombres extranjeros, _bloodymarys_ y eso... Ay ¿cuánto falta para el aperitivo?


----------



## Se hace camino al andar

Han abierto muchos Corte Inglés últimamente. 
Han abierto más Zaras (o tiendas Zara) este año.
Los Corte Inglés no tienen competencia en España.
(Explicación basada en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas)


----------



## Aviador

> *PLURAL.*[...]*2.8.* *Nombres propios.*
> [...]
> *d) * Cuando se usa una marca comercial para designar varios objetos fabricados por dicha marca, si el nombre termina en vocal, suele usarse con la terminación _-s_ característica del plural, mientras que, si termina en consonante, tiende a permanecer invariable: _Hay tres Yamahas aparcadas en la puerta; Los Opel tienen un motor muy resistente._ Lo mismo ocurre con los nombres de empresas, cuando designan varios de sus establecimientos: _Últimamente han abierto muchos Zaras en el extranjero; Hay dos Benetton en Salamanca. _Si el nombre es compuesto, permanece invariable: _Los nuevos Corte Inglés de la ciudad son muy grandes_.​_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


¿No les parece que el DRAE en este punto cae en una contradicción? ¿En qué quedamos; el nombre de una empresa permanece invariable o no? Creo que es claro: el nombre es _El Corte Inglés_, con todo, *incluyendo el artículo*. Si decimos _"los nuevos Corte Inglés_", el nombre está variando al poner el artículo en plural; a menos, claro, que el DRAE diga explícitamente que de esta regla se exceptúan los artículos u otras partes del nombre de una empresa, lo que me parece no hace.
Yo creo que, aunque nos suene forzado, si seguimos al pie de la letra la regla arriba citada, deberíamos decir _"los El Corte Inglés"_. Sin embargo, para evitar lo que para algunos puede sonar mal, una opción es lo que ya opinaron los foristas antes: "_los locales de El Corte Inglés_", por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Jellby said:


> ¡Vaya! ¿Se nos ha pasado lo que dice el DPD?
> 
> Cuando se usa una marca comercial para designar varios objetos fabricados por dicha marca, si el nombre termina en vocal, suele usarse con la terminación _-s_ característica del plural, mientras que, si termina en consonante, tiende a permanecer invariable: _Hay tres Yamahas aparcadas en la puerta_; _Los Opel tienen un motor muy resistente_. Lo mismo ocurre con los nombres de empresas, cuando designan varios de sus establecimientos: _Últimamente han abierto muchos Zaras en el extranjero_; _Hay dos Benetton en Salamanca_. *Si el nombre es compuesto, permanece invariable: Los nuevos Corte Inglés de la ciudad son muy grandes*.


En mi país hay una cadena de supermercados que se llama Devoto, que termina en vocal y no es compuesto, pero como es apellido (de la familia que era propietaria de la cadena, hasta que la compraron los franceses), primó otra costumbre, la de no pluralizar los apellidos: "Hay dos Devoto en mi barrio". Aunque, claro está, no puedo estar seguro de que otras personas no lo pluralicen, vaya a saber uno: "Hay dos devotos en mi barrio, los demás somos todos ateos".
Saludos


----------

